# Soft crate recommendations?



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all

I'm considering allowing Milly to sleep in our bedroom but she needs to be crated as she will jump on our bed plus I don't want her to wee on our carpet. We currently have a 36" wire crate that is too big to bring upstairs. In fact it's too big for Milly so we have it blocked at back with a storage box. The reason we want to bring Milly up is because she wakes us up around 5:30 for a wee and then she won't settle again unless one of us stays down. She then falls asleep again . Also I like the idea of having her near by 😄

I'm thinking a soft crate might be nice for her, also will be good for when we travel etc. 

Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If you find one let me know. I'm looking for one we can use on the metro in Montreal and then stuff into a daypack. Rufus is too big for the purse style ones.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, I started with a metal crate, then I've moved to a fabric one now Murphy's stopped chewing! I really like it, I can move it from room to room easily and it's great if he stays over somewhere. I got mine from pet planet I got a large for Murphy but his sister Emmy has a small. Hope this link works. 

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=151&pg_id=1918


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, that is exactly what I am looking for. I tried, but could not find the dimensions, either folded or up.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I clicked on more info and saw these sizes.

Small W61 x D46 x H51cm
Medium W70 x D51 x H58.5cm
Large W81 x D56 x H66cm
X Large W97 x D71 x H76cm
Red XX Large W106 x D76 x H91cm


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Barb, I'm off to find a tape measure!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> Hi, I started with a metal crate, then I've moved to a fabric one now Murphy's stopped chewing! I really like it, I can move it from room to room easily and it's great if he stays over somewhere. I got mine from pet planet I got a large for Murphy but his sister Emmy has a small. Hope this link works.
> 
> http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=151&pg_id=1918
> 
> ...


I have two of these for the cats but only use one as I've only got Meg now. They are a great size - never thought of using them for the dogs though  great idea for travelling.

I think mine are medium and have lots of space, the lovely fleece liner is so soft and it's good because you can put the flaps down - I do this for Meg cos she gets nervous travelling (she knows she's going to the vet when she goes in).


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry, Murphy's is a medium and Emmys is a small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ruth how small do they collapse down to? Could I put it in a day pack and carry it around town with me?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I reckon you could! It collapses down in to its own bag, it's completely flat. Depends on the size of the bag you would have. I think a backpack would take it okay. The folded height and width is the size of an end as that's how it folds. So a medium folded would be 56x66.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hummmm I dunno, I couldn't fit Murphy's in a backpack, but they do fold completely flat, and have a casing with a handle, so you could deffo carry it round easily. Remind me of my old school art folder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Hollysefton  I have ordered one of these for Chance - we are doing an agility training day soon and she needs to go in a crate while not working - I was going to have to lug a heavy metal one down there but this will do brilliantly


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for your recommendations .

I have gone with an Ellie Bo one . Here is the link

http://www.only-dog-cages.co.uk/eb-31soft-ellie-bo-31-inch-medium-soft-dog-crate.html

It's due to arrive tomorrow. I will let you all know what it's like. We changed our mind at weekend at having Milly upstairs with us but changed it again this morning. She woke up at 5am! I came down at 5:15. Didn't even go in kitchen or put lights on. I just sat in the living room and she settled back to sleep. She's obviously waking up at 5 and missing us..


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Milly's first reaction was to bark at it, then she quickly went inside once I put her vetbed in and she had a little lay down


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a soft rate for Ralph, this was mainly for when I was in the car on my own with him,
When ruby came along, she used it after getting her mouth stuck around the metal bars of the wire crate.
Some of you may know - ruby is a fabulous escapologist, I used to come home and find her scampering about, thinking I hadn't closed it properly - I told myself to be more careful.
But this kept happening - so I put her in and watched..... It wasn't long before she was working the zip with her little puppy chops as though she was a canine tin opener!! 
In less than a minute she was out!! Funny to watch, I do have it on video, just don't know how to post it 
She bust the zip completely in the end  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Milly_pup said:


> Milly's first reaction was to bark at it, then she quickly went inside once I put her vetbed in and she had a little lay down


I love the soft crates, they look so cozy 

Cute picture!


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> I love the soft crates, they look so cozy
> 
> Cute picture!


Yes, very cozy...like a tent 😃 my daughter climbed in too lol


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm guessing that I could not carry him in that though, it is for stationary use only right? I need something with a strong enough floor to carry Rufus down long metro steps. More carrying case than crate I guess.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You could carry him in the medium I reckon.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not sure, I can't carry Murphy in his x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess it depends on weight. Both of my girls are less than 10kg.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My crate has arrived. It does not have a solid frame or base so I think would just collapse if you tried to carry a dog in it.

Do they have to be enclosed in something to travel on the metro or is it just for ease of carrying? I really want to get some sort of sling I can carry Molly in now and then as she occasionally wants picking up if we go for an extra long walk.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think they have to be enclosed. I might try a vented gym bag and see if he'll settle. It would only be for a very short while. Is that dog abuse do you think?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Vented gym bag sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

The one I got is definitely too big to carry around. I think a vented gym bag sounds ok for a short journey


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

The soft crate I got is perfect. Fits into the walk in wardrobe and Milly slept in until 7:15 Saturday!!! A huge improvement to 5am waking for company  
She wakes up with us during the week at 6 which is fine as our days start early anyway, again this is much better than 5am. 

So glad she settled well and that we made the decision to have her upstairs. She was obviously just missing us and now we're all sleeping better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Milly_pup said:


> The soft crate I got is perfect. Fits into the walk in wardrobe and Milly slept in until 7:15 Saturday!!! A huge improvement to 5am waking for company
> She wakes up with us during the week at 6 which is fine as our days start early anyway, again this is much better than 5am.
> 
> So glad she settled well and that we made the decision to have her upstairs. She was obviously just missing us and now we're all sleeping better.


It's very asthetically pleasing, especially with the cockapoo inside


----------

